# iWork 06 - quick review of Keynote 3



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

My DVD just arrived today (oddly, I only used the free shipping and ordered on Tuesday - Purolator called this afternoon).

In my initial run through, this is a great upgrade - at least for Keynote as I haven't run Pages yet since I didn't use it previously. But many of the new features are shared in both programs. Keynote has fn=inally gotten a better slide sorter (more akin to Powerpoint) but it also has lots of new features. You can set up presentations at HD resolution - e.g 1280 x 720, 1680 x1050 or 1920 x 1080. The utility of this becomes obvious when coupled with the fact you can export to iDVD and iPhoto. Indeed, there is far more integration with the iLife apps than previously. Jobs didn't show much of iWork in his Keynote (ironic) aside for a quick feature blast and using Keynote 3 as his presentaiton tool. There new composites and slide change animations that are super slick and much better control of animations. And, at long last, there isa Bezier curve tool. Keynote has always worked well with Illustrator graphics and it still does. But there is less reason to need to import from Illustrator.

If you've used Keynote before, this is a solid upgrade that will maintain your presentation edge (simply by being different from the crowd as well as its advanced features). But Apple is broading the application base for the product. It's becoming integrated into Mac OS X and other Apple apps.

My iLife arrives next week....


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Thanks for your opinion! I think it's great we have a Canadian Mac Forum in which we can hear of real world experiences from everyday users like ourselves. I'm looking forward to your perspective of iLife '06.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I've ordered both iLife and iWork (the latter primarily for Keynote) - looking forward to the boost. Wish I'd ordered it on Tuesday, though - would have had it for the weekend! 

M


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

I would echo this review (also haven't had much chance to play with Pages), mine arrived yesterday as well. 

Keynote is so slick and produces such jaw-dropping visuals (compared to PP) that I hesitate to take it out in public very often. I see it kind of like owning a MacLaren F1 (as if I actually owned one), could you see yourself taking it down to Mac's to pick up a bag of milk? 

The lack of drawing tools has previously been a big hurdle, and charts have never been it's strong suit either. Good to have both of these areas strengthened. I love have having the image editing tools embedded as well.

Definitely tempted to start taking it out of the garage more often.

So JW have you ordered a new MacBook Pro or are you waiting for v2 like me?


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

mycatsnameis said:


> So JW have you ordered a new MacBook Pro or are you waiting for v2 like me?


Yup, will wait for at least V2. I'm lucky to have one of the "new" 15" Powerbooks with 2 Gb of RAM and looking at the fact that most of the apps I use are not universal binaries yet, the performance of the MacBook is likely to be only incrementally better. Obviously that will change over the next 6-12 months but this transition will have bumps in the road. The MacBook clearly is the future but, for now, this early adopter is sitting on his rear end..... There again, my son is likely off to university this year and I doubt he'll be content with a mere Powerbook (plus, the MagSafe feature will definitely come in handy, the way he strewns his bedroom with cables, laundry and Red Bull cans...


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

The only thing I would add the the Keynote review is that it continues to perform very very well on old hardware. The recommended system is a minmum 500 gHz G4. I have a 550 PB and all of the transition/graphic effects work buttery smooth in presentation mode (even the new reflected transition for e.g.). I find that amazing given how laggy and clunky PP has been at times over the years.


----------



## D k Cornelius (Jan 17, 2003)

*Keynote drawing tools?*

I have been using Claris/AppleWorks for the past decade or so to draw custom maps to get my crew to film shoots. (As great as Google maps are, we still need to create our own.)

With AppleWorks apparently abandoned it is time to finally look for something else. I realize that there are many good drawing apps, even free ones. But I'm wondering if Keynote 3 has drawing tools comparable to Powerpoint?


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

It's got somethings that PP doesn't have now (i.e. the Bezier curve controls) but other things it doesn't (e.g. the flow chart auto-connecting boxes feature) so I'd suggest trying to play with both first to see what you like. Personally I've always found the UI for Keynote not that intuitive so it would help to have someone who knows what they're doing with you to show you the ropes. Since you live in TO, you might look into whether or not they are holding Keynote demo session up at the YD store that you could attend.


----------

